# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Nalah croisée Loup tchèque de 1 an et demi (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Nalah
*Type:* Chien Loup Tchécoslovaque
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 4 ans 7 mois 








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Nalah est une jolie croisée Louve Tchèque de 1 an et demi.
Sauvée d'une fourrière surchargée, elle est maintenant en sécurité au refuge et attend d'être adoptée par une famille aimante et ayant l'habitude des Chiens.

Nalah est une très bonne Chienne, gentille, affectueuse, agréable ... Elle marche bien en laisse et tisse des liens très forts avec les personnes qu'elle connait.
Elle a tout de même un petit défaut cette puce : elle joue beaucoup avec sa gueule et donc, avec ses dents ! Elle aime bien, toujours dans le jeux, nous attraper le bras ou les vêtements ... Elle fait rarement mal car elle fait attention mais un petit pincement peut vite être douloureux.
De même, lorsqu'elle est contrarié, Nalah ne grogne jamais (nous ne connaissons pas le son de sa voix) mais attrape sèchement notre main ou notre bras pour nous dire "stop ! ça suffit maintenant !", jamais elle ne blesse, encore une fois elle fait bien attention de ne pas nous égratigner la peau. Elle contrôle très bien sa mâchoire et sais ce qu'il peut nous faire mal ! Bon par contre, si vous continuez à la contrarier après son avertissement ... Nalah vous fera bien comprendre le message et la morsure ne sera pas la même ! 

Elle n'aime pas qu'on lui touche l'arrière train, elle y est très sensible et réagit vivement. Nous ignorons tout de son passé mais nous pensons qu'elle aurait reçu des coups à l'arrière.
Elle n'aime pas non plus le vétérinaire et devient une véritable "Louve sauvage" lorsque celui ci veut lausculter. Heureusement, elle n'a aucune rancune envers la personne qui la emmené chez ce "tortionnaire en blouse blanche".

A côté de ça, Nalah est une Chienne vraiment sympa qui fera le bonheur de sa future famille. Elle doit juste etre comprise.
Nalah partage son enclos avec d'autres Chiens et cela se passe bien à condition que personne ne s'approche de sa gamelle.

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03 83 43 01 48


*

----------


## claireparango

Bonjour, 
Nalah est elle toujours à l'adoption?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Bonjour,

Oui Nalah est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Nalah est toujours au refuge.

Elle est partie à l'essaie dans une famille cet été et ça ne s'est pas très bien passé : elle a gravement blessé le Yorkshire de la maison. Cela s'est passé durant le repas, bien qu'ils mangeaient séparément aucune porte n'était fermée et direct après avoir fini sa gamelle, Nalah est partie dans celle du petit York et l'a "croqué" pour lui prendre sa gamelle.


Nalah est très chasseuse, il faudra une famille sans Chats et sans petits Animaux. Promenade en laisse ou en longe oblige, c'est une race à tendance fugueuse et Nalah ne fait pas exception, surtout si elle aperçoit un Animal sauvage.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Nalah est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Nalah est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Nalah est toujours au refuge

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que tu trouveras vite un doux foyer

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Toujours pas adoptée, NALAH ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Nalah est toujours présente, ça fait un an et demi qu'elle est au refuge  ::

----------


## Vegane7

A-t-elle un post FB ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je ne pense pas. 
Après je ne me rends plus au refuge par manque de temps  ::

----------


## France34

Qui peut donner des nouvelles de NALAH ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Panda75

Up

----------


## Alantka

> Nalah est une chienne avec du caractère qu'il faudra savoir prendre en main. Pas d'enfants ni de congénères avec Nalah.

----------


## doriant

Très agréable et joueuse.

----------


## Monkey

Up...

----------


## esomer

Elle est SPLENDIDE!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Alantka



----------


## vivie maratta

> toujours à l'adoption


elle est magnifique !!!!

----------


## Vegane7

FB de Nalah à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/refugedumor...23437944407754

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

